# DTivo features?



## scottwood2 (Sep 19, 2003)

I started looking in this forum because I am an E* customer and want to upgrade my 508 PVR to something with 2 tuners. I also don't like the fee and I do like all the good things I do hear about Tivo. I really like all the added software you can run with a little work.

Basicly I am a long time happy customer with E*. The 508 has worked fairly well. Mainly it sometimes locks up with no picture. A reboot takes care of the issues (I wonder if MS does have a role in the 508 ) This has happened about 6 times in a year.

My main thing is that I want a 2 tuner model. I also don't have a phone line in my house anymore (all cell now). I thought that I could not get a DirectTivo because you had to have a phone line. Someone said that is not true. So maybe I can still compare.

My main issues with the 508 PVR is the following:
- Want to be able to record a show at the same time as a repeating timer without deleting the timer. The 508 must delete a timer to record a one-time show. Does Tivo do this?
- Movie search - The 508 search shows 500 selections. It does not remove nonsubscribed channels and PPV's. So I can search maybe 2 days of movies. I want to be able to see what is on for the next week. Does Tivo do this? Can you remove PPV's?

I have about 60 hours of record time. I don't want any less. Yes I can upgrade the Tivo but that would void the warranty. I have heard of a lot of problems with the E* PVR's, I would assume the Tivo's are basically the same. I know a lot of the E* problems are HD's and unless the Tivo is magical it will have the same issues. 

Also how many timers are there? the 508 has 35.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bardman (Apr 23, 2002)

As someone who has switch from using a 501 (effectively the same as your 508) to 2 HDVR2s, I feel qualified to answer most of your questions:

Since November of last year, I've only had to reboot my tivos once each (same day, ironically, must've been something in the datastream). I was rebooting my old 501 weekly.

Yep, two tuners are awesome!! I believe you MUST have a phone line for initial setup, but the only reason after that for the phone is to report PPVs to the DirecTV mothership and to send the anonymous viewing data to the Tivo Mothership. All data is received thru the satellite stream.

As far as timers go, I don't believe there is a limit on how many the Tivo can handle. Tivo software is MUCH more advanced than the 501/508 software in that if there happens to be a conflict (three Season Pass shows on at once), it will use your prioritizing to determine which two to record and hunt for the third show later in the week/month to record.

I've never done just a "movie search", but i know the wishlist search engine in Tivo is quite advanced. It should have no problem with your request.

there are now DirecTivos on the market with 120Gb hard drives stock from the factory. I upgraded one of my HDVR2s with a kit from Weeknees in less than 10 minutes, now I have up to 141 hours, AND better cooling in the unit! Upgrades are a piece of cake, and even though it voids the warranty, it's only 90 days anyway.

Make the jump, you won't be dissapointed!!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Phone Line - You will need a phone line for initial setup. You can take it to a friends house, they don't need a dish, and let it make it's calls.

Timers - Tivo doesn't really have timers. It uses name based recording and season pass manager. You tell it to record Sopranos, Dead like Me and Stargate. You tell it what priority you want. You don't care when it's on. Tivo will record the program when it's available. So if all three are on at the same time and you have Stargate as you 3rd priority, it will pick it up at a later time. You can be creative here as well. Knowing that Sopranos is repeated several times a week you probably want to drop it's priority so you can be sure to catch Stargate (only shown twice).

Hard Drive Upgrade - Upgraded my DirecTivo with a 120 gig HD over a year and a half ago. Never had a problem. Tivo are VERY stable and the software is programmed to accept larger drives. If you don't want to upgrade yourself or have someone do it, as mentioned above you can buy DirecTivo with larger drives now.

No limit on "timers". Like I said above, Tivo doesn't use timers anyway. You can have as many season passes and wishlists that you want. At one time I had 50 season passes and about 40 wishlists. The only thing limiting you is your drive space.

Movie Search - Searches are based on the channels you receive which you can customize in the setup. If you don't want to have PPV's then deselect them and they won't be available to search on (or in the guide either). Basically if you don't sub to HBO, then make sure it's not listed in "channels you receive" and the Tivo software basically ignores the fact those channels are there. There is no limit on number of searches. You can search the entire 2 week guide.


----------



## Filip1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Scottwood, The 508 has 50 timers not 35 and the 721 has 64 i believe.


----------



## scottwood2 (Sep 19, 2003)

I did max out my timers once. I thought it was 35 but maybe not. Sorry about that.

On the setup of the new Tivo:
Not having the phone there for the setup is not a issue? Should I just take the unit to a friends house (with a phone) before the install for programing or do I have to do this after the install? 

I think I am quite close to taking the jump. Just need to find a solution to no RF remote. Maybe a IR repeater.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

You *have* to have a phone line to install and set it up. Some people will take it to a friends house after they buy it to do the phone call. If you are actually having an installer install it then they might refuse to install without a phone line since it won't be properly setup without it. Depends on the installer I guess.

After it's installed and software upgraded then it doesn't need a phone line anymore (you won't be able to order PPV and such) and it will nag you once a day every day after 30 days that you need to make a call, but it will still work with no problem.


----------



## scottwood2 (Sep 19, 2003)

I am not sure what you mean?

The once a day nag screeen is only if you use PPV's? I don't order PPV's. So from what I hear It willl only pop up once in a while, maybe twice a month, is this correct?

Also why would I have to call after 30 days? Or does the PVR have to call in every 30 days or is this also only if you order PPV's?

Sorry about all the questions


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

The DirecTV TiVo calls in for for three reasons:

1) To report PPV orders so you can be billed.

2) To report information on what (and how) you are watching. You can opt out by calling TiVo (not DirecTV).

3) To verify if you are still where your "registration" says your are. They do this be using ANI (automatic number identification). This isn't a full-proof method but can verify that you haven't moved to Canada.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

scottwood2 said:


> I am not sure what you mean?
> 
> The once a day nag screeen is only if you use PPV's? I don't order PPV's. So from what I hear It willl only pop up once in a while, maybe twice a month, is this correct?
> 
> ...


DirecTiVos want to dial out out to a TiVo number (not to Directv) every couple of days to report your anonymous viewer data. After 14 days without calling out you will get a nag screen reminding you to connect it. After another 14 days without calling out the nag reappears once a day EVERY DAY until it does call out. This has nothing to do with PPV or your Directv service - it is part of TiVo's service. It will not affect the functioning of the unit except for the daily nag. This call can be forced manually by the user.

PPV ordering via remote is disabled after 30 days or so if the unit has not reported PPV purchase info to Directv. PPV's can still be purchased via the web, so again this does not affect any other functionality of the unit. The call to the Directv PPV reporting number cannot be forced by the user.


----------



## scottwood2 (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks for the clarification.

I knew why they wanted you to call in but I was on sure on how the nag screens worked.

E* was also toying with doing this but they had a flood of people complaining about it so they decided to not do it. There are a number of people who travel, have a boat and a growing number of people without land line phones that have a dish out there. They (D*) needs to find other ways to connect if they want this to happen. For the home user maybe the internet.

Thanks again


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Reminds me of the nag screen I have seen on 2700/3700 receivers to plug the phone line in.


----------

